# lewa os?



## undroath2death (Aug 1, 2011)

just wondering if anyone has seen this? i have not but it reminds me of DianXin/Miui...would be sweet if i knew how to port lol. looks like itd be fun to play with

http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1706007


----------



## trter10 (Jan 4, 2012)

I kinda hate it tbh
















but interesting


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

Seems interesting. Very similar in appearance to miui, but I'd love to see a solid build of either tbh.

Sent from my highly tweaked and customized Thunderbolt 4G!


----------



## undroath2death (Aug 1, 2011)

yeah it does, i just thought it was interesting. i read that it uses the same theme engine as miui so thats cool, also the fact that it has an app drawer for those on miui but need an app drawer.


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

undroath2death said:


> yeah it does, i just thought it was interesting. i read that it uses the same theme engine as miui so thats cool, also the fact that it has an app drawer for those on miui but need an app drawer.


Yeah, lack of app drawer is tough, I have 200 apps, way too many to be on homescreens without claustrophobia lol. Well, hopefully someone adventurous picks up the project, there can never be enough aosp roms!

Sent from my highly tweaked and customized Thunderbolt 4G!


----------



## NickxxSfk (Dec 20, 2011)

Working on a port already ;-)

Sent from my HTC Mecha using Tapatalk 2


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

NickxxSfk said:


> Working on a port already ;-)
> 
> Sent from my HTC Mecha using Tapatalk 2


That's just plain awesome! I look forward to seeing what you come up with.

Sent from my highly tweaked and customized Thunderbolt 4G!


----------



## NickxxSfk (Dec 20, 2011)

quickdraw86 said:


> That's just plain awesome! I look forward to seeing what you come up with.
> 
> Sent from my highly tweaked and customized Thunderbolt 4G!


 Meh its being a bit resistant. I'm gonna take all of the apps and put them on miui. Just because this os is kickass

Sent from my HTC Mecha using Tapatalk 2


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

NickxxSfk said:


> Meh its being a bit resistant. I'm gonna take all of the apps and put them on miui. Just because this os is kickass
> 
> Sent from my HTC Mecha using Tapatalk 2


Well, lewa takes a lot of inspiration from miui anyway, that'd be a cool mash-up, the best of both.

Sent from my highly tweaked and customized Thunderbolt 4G!


----------



## NickxxSfk (Dec 20, 2011)

quickdraw86 said:


> Well, lewa takes a lot of inspiration from miui anyway, that'd be a cool mash-up, the best of both.
> 
> Sent from my highly tweaked and customized Thunderbolt 4G!


 Yeah. I've got the launcher and music app working. The rest seems to be cm 7 stock apps

Sent from my HTC Mecha using Tapatalk 2


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

NickxxSfk said:


> Yeah. I've got the launcher and music app working. The rest seems to be cm 7 stock apps
> 
> Sent from my HTC Mecha using Tapatalk 2


Nice, I was reading a bit about there being theme capability in lewa similar to miui, are themes cross compatible between miui and lewa, or no?

Sent from my highly tweaked and customized Thunderbolt 4G!


----------



## undroath2death (Aug 1, 2011)

this is sweet man, id figure ud play with it seeing as u like a challenge and its something new lol looking forward to messing with it


----------



## NickxxSfk (Dec 20, 2011)

thats a screenie of the music player. Its definitely sicK. Well the theme engine is miuis I believe. Not 100% sure as it won't boot yet. My only problem with using the lewa base is that I will have NO data. So I'm taking what I can and infusing it into miui. The launcher has its own theme. I think the music player does too. Ill mess with the mash up today as I'm off. See what I can do with a port this week.

Sent from my HTC Mecha using Tapatalk 2


----------



## undroath2death (Aug 1, 2011)

dude awesome that music player does look nice.


----------



## recDNA (Oct 25, 2011)

quickdraw86 said:


> Well, lewa takes a lot of inspiration from miui anyway, that'd be a cool mash-up, the best of both.
> 
> Sent from my highly tweaked and customized Thunderbolt 4G!


Does mms work on any of them in any phone for any provider anywhere?


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

recDNA said:


> Does mms work on any of them in any phone for any provider anywhere?


lewa i'm not sure of, as it's still relatively new. MIUI is definitely fully functional on several devices. as an immediate example, droidvicious has a MIUI with working mms for the galaxy nexus. last i heard, the only thing not working on his gnex build were the MIUI themes. But, there are fully functional builds for several devices, not just by DV.


----------

